# Elephant .co .uk £500 cheaper



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

I just tried Elephant and got a quote for £1500 with

Age - 26
Standard R33 GTR
2 years no claims
Tracker, immob etc

Everyother company wanted around £2000 (including most recommended on this site)

Now I've just got to get one


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

you havent put what car that was for ? micra ?

No seriously , what was it for ? year, car, and any mods etc.


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

The car was a standard P-Reg R33 GTR Vspec (UK car) with it parked in lincolnshire. All the usual trackers etc fitted but no mods. 

I was seriously suprised at the price and will definatley be going with them when I get a GTR.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I just had a quick look, albeit for a UK GTR, and they quoted me £1098 with NCB protection and a £600 excess. Not bad, may have to give them a ring next month.


----------



## Dasonix (May 6, 2004)

i just got a quote off these for a 96 std gtr and it came in at over £1900

which is silly as im 27 with full no claims and a clean licence


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Just hope you're never unlucky enough to have to claim from Elephant.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Martin F said:


> Just hope you're never unlucky enough to have to claim from Elephant.


Ditto that mate - going through one at the mo and its cack.

16k supra - they've offered 8 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - I'd go elsewhere IMHO.


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

The problem with Admiral (which includes Elephant and Bell Direct) is that they underwrite their own policies. Therefore i think they have a greater motivation to pay less than your average broker\company.

This is a summary of what i had to go through 
http://www.mkivsupra.co.uk/cgi-bin/iB/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=6;t=143


----------



## SixWheels (May 29, 2004)

I got a quote from Elephant last year, though not for a Skyline, but out of a genuine 20 quotes obtained, Elephant were the most expensive by a very large margin!


----------



## simonc (Jun 7, 2004)

ELEPHANT... £1650 for a UK car & £2100 for an import!! No thanks.
Try Tesco online... I got £1106 for a 33GTR but still think I can go lower (they have a great phone system too!).


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

elephant

£850 - Fully comp

R33 GTR V Spec 95 Import

25yrs old
5yrs NCB

no alarm / tracker required.


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

I insured our Merc with Elephant (used my NCD for that), and had the 360 Spider on a classic car policy (and therefore didn't need NCD for it)

Since selling the Ferrari and buying the Skyline I was in a bit of a fix how to insure it without any NCD (since it was already being used on the Merc)

Fortunately Elephant allowed me to apply my NCD to two policies. phew !

Age: 33 - Full NCD
2001 GTR-34 UK-spec
6 points on licence (SP30 + SP50)
Garaged
£1200

They didn't require any evidence of security, which was odd.

They did say that it would be almost double if it were an import, which is madness.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

IanH said:


> I just tried Elephant and got a quote for £1500 with
> 
> Age - 26
> Standard R33 GTR
> ...


£2228 for me 27, 4 yncb


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

elephant wouldn't quote me!!!

29
'93 GTST
6 years no claims
tarcker/immob/alarm

yet norwich union will renew my cover me for £662 fully comp!!!

i've now come to the conclusion that insurance is much the same as the lottery! they make it up as the go along!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

elecphant would'nt quote online with my reg, and i'm damned if i'm gonna phone em up 

eventually got a quote form them using a UK reg no, and it was over £2500k including my mods.

mook


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Elephant, Tesco etc were ok till the mods list came out. Then the price went sky high 26 4YNCB


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

wouldn't quote for me as I've got a boost controller...
apparently dump valves are a no no too.
T


----------

